

What you need to know about Angular SEO - bauser
http://www.ng-newsletter.com/posts/serious-angular-seo.html

======
Isofarro
Of all the options, the most obvious one seems amiss:

Build it properly the first time with progressive enhancement. Then it will
work for all visitors where the JavaScript doesn't kick in for some reason,
not just Googlebot and Bingbot.

You know, this: [http://digital.cabinetoffice.gov.uk/2013/10/21/how-many-
peop...](http://digital.cabinetoffice.gov.uk/2013/10/21/how-many-people-are-
missing-out-on-javascript-enhancement/)

------
trombomulin
ng-newsletter is seriously going off with content. This topic is super
important when dealing with public facing client side apps, make sure to give
it a read!

~~~
j_s

      > going off 
    

Just for clarification, this is a good thing?

~~~
bauser
As the author, I certainly hope so...

------
Gauravmarketer
By applying Angular SEO on our JavaScript Files, the SEO of overall website
increases or organic traffic come through this JavaScript files due to
applying Angular SEO on this files...

